# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Me intereson sa lek ben Operacioni Plastik ne Shqiperi?

## astriku

Me intereson sa te dij  Lek ben Operimi i Gynecomastise (rritja e gjineve tek meshkujt) ne shqiperi si dhe ku te drejtohem, sepse jam i interesuar , ju lutem te ket pergjie te sakta pa shaka??

----------

amir pacolli (28-06-2017)

----------


## 2043

> Me intereson sa te dij  Lek ben Operimi i Gynecomastise (rritja e gjineve tek meshkujt) ne shqiperi si dhe ku te drejtohem, sepse jam i interesuar , ju lutem te ket pergjie te sakta pa shaka??


neqoftese  e ke shume te vogel kushton me shume, po e ke mesatar kushton me pak.

----------


## enes bajrami

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/p...00002308202861

mesa kam lexuar ne kete adres ::: Kirurgjia Estetike Italiane ne Tirane - KEIT jane njё grup kirurgёsh estetik italiane dhe nё janar 2011 filluan aktivitetin e tyre kirurgjikal nё Tiranё. Bejne Rregullime tё hundёs, veshёve, qeskave tё syve, heqje e dhjamit me liposucion, abdominoplastikё, rritje apo reduktim tё gjoksit, lifting tё fytyrёs, heqje tё rrudhave, fryrje tё  buzёve.  

Mund ta beni frien ne fb dhe shpresoj se do ju japin me shum te dhena rreth cmimit...shpresoj tju kem ndihmuar sadopak

----------


## s0ni

Nuk po shoh gje per te qeshur tek pyetja jote. Kush eshte i/e mundur te ndihmoje me emrin e ndonje klinike apo mjeku do benit mire. 
Kurse ti vete do beje mire nese nuk je vizutuar ende tek nje specialist per semundjet endokrine te gjesh shkakun e gynecomastia-s. 

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## enes bajrami

dhe un kam mendim te njejt me soni-n nuk ka asgje per te qeshur ne ket pyetje,dhe un kam kerkuar nje ndihm paksa te ngjajshme kam deshir te hek nje nishan te cilin e kam ne krah mirepo ketu ne maqedoni nuk ka asnje ordinanc te till dhe kerkova ndihm ne forum per te me dhen ndonje numer kontakti me ndonje mjek ne shqiperi por askush nuk me ndihmoi shpresoj qe adresa qe ju dhash me lart tju ndihmoj paksa...te uroj fat

----------


## Bamba

Mashkull qe do me rrit gjoksin?

----------


## Marya

> Mashkull qe do me rrit gjoksin?


edhe une ashtu e kuptova ne fillim
por ne fakt deshiron ta zvogeloje

----------


## s0ni

> Mashkull qe do me rrit gjoksin?


E kunderta. Trupi i tij nga ndonje semundje ose ilac shkaktare, ka rritur pak gjoksin dhe kjo rritja quhet "gynecomastia". Kurse nepermjet operacionit kerkon ta zvogloj ne permasa normale.





> dhe un kam mendim te njejt me soni-n nuk ka asgje per te qeshur ne ket pyetje


 Tamam, me shendetin e tjetrit nuk behet shaka  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Marya

a je perpjekur te dobesohesh a

----------


## Bamba

> a je perpjekur te dobesohesh a


Drejt kjo qe thua ti, por nuk eshte kollaj te dobesohesh ne ate zone! Ama permiresime besoj se po.

----------


## astriku

jam dobsuar e bej gjithashtu fitnes  mirepo gjithcka eshte ne rregull vetem se e kam pak gjoksin e rritur dhe me pengon paksa shum dhe mua me interesoj se nga sillen cmimet per operacion perafersisht sepse ne Kosov cmimet jan nga 1000-2000 $ nvaret prej madhesise mirepo po mendoj mos ka me lire ne shqiperi se 1000 $ eshte nje shume gogja  e madhe per rrogat qe marim ne ne kosove nese din dikush sa shkojn cmimet te me tregoj , si dhe jam kontrolluar tek specialisti dhe eshte dakord te operohem mire po cmimi eshte i larte nese gjej me lire do e beja por tek e fundit e bej me 1000 $ ?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Interesohu te* Royal Diagnostic Center* në Tiranë sepse atje punon një nga më të mirat në të gjithë Ballkanin për sa i përket kancereve dhe problemeve me gjoksin. _Adelina Mazreku_ e ka emrin.Nuk besoj të kushtoj aq sa thua ti,po dhe lirë nuk ke për ta gjetur sepse është klinikë private.

http://www.fleteteverdha.com/al/rdc....OSTIC%20CENTER

http://wikimapia.org/13682119/Royal-Diagnostic-Center

_Të shkuara._

----------

